# 2000 Dodge Ram 2500 5.9L Gas Alternator Problem



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

My alternator keeps reading zero when the engine is idling. I have had it tested and it checks out ok. Could it be a battery problem? I'm not sure what the problem is. :realmad:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

does it start ok?? do you have a meter you can check the voltage at the batt, running and not running?
check the voltage at the cig lighter?


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

I do have a meter, I will check when I get back home. It does start ok. It seems like the alternator is bad, but it tested ok.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well if your truck is staring ok,,its almost impossible for the gauge to read 0.....if your battery is that dead it wont do anything when you turn the key on. i'm kinda leaning towards gauge issue or wiring to the gauge. not uncommen for the gauges to go bad


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

I noticed that the lights do dim with lower rpms and get brighter with higher rpm. Would the alternator be going bad?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

could be,,did you test the alt on the truck?


----------



## leepotter (Nov 25, 2009)

Belt slipping?


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

I'm with dieselss. Sounds like a gauge thing. I once replaced an alternator on one of the mowers ($300), and found that in reality it was a bad wire ($0.03). Anyhow, I'd say get your readings with the meter and see what they say. Maybe charge your battery up over night real good once, just to rule it out.


----------



## RefinedPS (Aug 15, 2011)

Well after having the alternator, and battery tested, cleaning all the ground wires, and charging the battery. Turns out that the guy at auto zone didn't know how to read the tester when he checked my alternator. I had it tested again after my truck completely died, and snow coming down like mad. Sure enough, bad alternator. $150 later and I'm up and running again! :yow!:


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

well good/bad i guess, Me personally never trust auto zone. always test on the truck. now check the battery as well. it might have been drained to bad and might not be totally up to specs anymore.


----------

